# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2014 >  >  تقديم:: سودان المريخ العالمي وزعيمه المفدى Vs بطل العالم بايرن موينخ الالماني

## عثمان الحاج

*الحدث الأبرز في العام 2014 بإذن الله سيكون لقاء بطل ألمانيا وأوروبا والعالم مع المارد الأفريقي فريق المريخ,
وحتي ذلك الحين ستظل وسائل الإعلام بكافة ضروبها تسلط الضوء علي تلك اللقاءات,,
ياريت إدارة الفريق وادارتو الفنية تضع في حساباتها أن هذا اللقاء ليست للتأريخ فقط,,
مع إنو مريخنا أفضل في الموسم الجديد,,رايكم شنو
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*هل نجمك يامريخ السعد

بطل العالم امام بطل السودان





*

----------


## عثمان الحاج

*فعلا يا كسلاوي المباراة ستظل للذكري
نتمني أن يقدم فيها أبطال الزعيم أفضل ما عندهم
                        	*

----------


## ابومنزر

*هههههههههه المضحكنى فى فتح البوست من هى أبوست دا قالو فيو انتخابات عديل
                        	*

----------


## عثمان الحاج

*وحتي لا يتعرض الفريق لهزيمة قاسية من بطل العالم لا بد من الاستعداد المبكر للمباراة,,
يعني ما نهمل الجانب الفني
                        	*

----------


## عثمان الحاج

*دا ما فتح بوست بالمعني القاصدو انت
لكن المريخ ما قدامو غير مباراة البايرن 
لكن البوست لمن يبقي وكتو انا برشحك ليهو يا ابو منذر رايك شنو؟
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*غايتو شيل شيلتك يا أبو منذر 
البوست ده الناس كلها زاغت منو
ههههههههها
هسى بجوك ناس احمر مكة وابن إدريس وابوالبنات

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## ابومنزر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد محمد عوض
					

غايتو شيل شيلتك يا أبو منذر 
البوست ده الناس كلها زاغت منو
ههههههههها
هسى بجوك ناس احمر مكة وابن إدريس وابوالبنات




هههههههه ابو حميد انا ماترشحت بس الحجاج عامل فيو جوطه بيهناك وثم ثانى قالو قايمت الكج لا الزكرتهم ديل مسجلين خطر من فى الكج انا انسحب من هسىم بى المويه البارده والتعليقات  بساعدك
                        	*

----------


## زياد-ودالفضل

*النصيحة لى الله 
الماكينة الالمانية 
الشفناها امس مع الرجاء البيضاوى 
دى ..حاجة مزهلة 
فرانك ريفيرى ده براه فريق 
مركب كم ماكينة 
الزول ده ماشاء الله 
لافى الميدان 
بدون مركزية 

*

----------


## زياد-ودالفضل

*يا جماعة نحن ما نمد رجلينا 
قدر لحافنا 
ما نشوف الفرق الافريقية 
البتلاقينا 
فى المنافسة 
بدل ما نتشابى هنااااااااااااااااك 
رقبتنا تتكسر 
ساعدونا بالموية الباردة 
فى الشتاء ده 
*

----------


## عثمان الحاج

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زياد-ودالفضل
					

يا جماعة نحن ما نمد رجلينا 
قدر لحافنا 
ما نشوف الفرق الافريقية 
البتلاقينا 
فى المنافسة 
بدل ما نتشابى هنااااااااااااااااك 
رقبتنا تتكسر 
ساعدونا بالموية الباردة 
فى الشتاء ده 



يا زياد ما تكب الجرسه المباراة ودية ومع أفضل فريق في العالم ,يعني النتيجة ما مهمة ,المهم فريق المريخ سيلاقي بطل العالم,وبرضو يا زياد مريخنا نحن ما هين بالذات بعد التسجيلات الأخيرة.
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*

 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مباراة المريخ و بايرن ميونخ تلعب بنادي السد

 

تقرر  ان تلعب مباراة المريخ وبايرن ميونخ الودية في قطر بملعب نادي السد القطري  في التاسع من الشهر المقبل عند الساعة الثامن و النصف مساء بتوقيت السودان  .

*

----------


## عباس ميرغني

*كسلاوي جباتبها سمينة بس انا شايف انو احمر مكة يفتح البوست حق المبارة ده  ياخي انا بتفاءل بالراجل ده ماعارف ليه 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## زول هناك

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					







المريخ يا عالمي صورة عالمية يااااااااااااااااا 
يوم 9  ما تسرع
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## عثمان الحاج

*لسه كروجر في بيتو
والأجانب ما جو
والمباراه باقي منها ايام
                        	*

----------


## عثمان الحاج

*المواقع الأفريقية أجمعت علي أن هذا الشرف لن يتأتي سوي للفرق المحظوظة في أفريقيا..
ياريت نلعب معاهم كوره جميلة يعرفو من خلاله أفريقيا والسودان
ونحنا تقريبا بنكون الفربق الوحيد من أفريقيا اللعب مع بطل العالم واوربا
شرف كبير لينا لكن برضو الأداء والنتيجة مهمة
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*بسم الله نبدأ
ولا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلي العظيم
اسمحوا لي ان اتشرف بنقل فعاليات اول لقاء للزعيم العالمي في عام 2014
اسمحوا لي ان اتشرف بنقل اول مبارة تصعد بالزعيم الى مصاف العالمية والتي اتوقعها انشاء الله بادرة خير للزعيم مع استهلال العام الجديد ليكون ضمن الاندية المشاركة في كاس العالم للاندية القادم باذن الله

*

----------


## ابو البنات

*
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*
*

----------


## زول هناك

*ابو البنات الفال الحسن الله يوفقك 
انا من امس قلت لك يا عالمي وفريقك عالمي
بالتوفيق للمريخ رافع راية السودان في اختبار عالمي 
ولا نامت أعيون الجبناء الله اكبر والعزة للسودان الله اكبر والعزة للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*تستاهل ياابوالبنات
وانت لها 
بالتوفيق
                        	*

----------


## ابو البنات

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

تستاهل ياابوالبنات
وانت لها 
بالتوفيق



تسلم يا زعيم وبالتوفيق لزعيمنا المفدى
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*مباراة القيمة الفنية فيها لا تساوي شيئا كثيراً لان الاستفادة كانت ستكون افضل لو كان الاستعداد على قدر الحدث ولكن يمكن ان نسميها مباراة ذات طابع رياضي واجتماعي وثقافي وسياسي وتلعب فيها التحضيرات الاعلانية دورا كبيرا في ابراز وجه السودان المشرق ممثلا في المريخ العالمي الذي سيمثل السودان في هذه المباراة تحديدا وسيتفرج العالم اجمع على نادي اسمه المريخ وهنا اعنى دول اوروبا والعالم الاسيوي والافريقي والعربي بكل فئاته والتي ستشاهد هذا الحدث الكبير .
يبقى ان يتم تفطيم لاعبي المريخ على كيفية التعامل مع نجوم العالم في ارضية الملعب واعتقد بان كروجر سوف يعطيهم جرعات عن هذا اللقاء وكيف يتعاملوا معه داخل ارضية الميدان وبحسابات دقيقة وبالطبع كنا نتمنى لو ان المريخ بدأ اعداده بصورة مبكرة افضل مما يحدث الان حيث انه تبقت حوالي ثمانية ايام على اللقاء ومازل بعض المحترفين غائبين عن الفريق بل مازال الفريق يؤدي تمارين اللياقة البدنية لذا ذكرنا بان هذه المباراة لن تكون الفائدة الفنية منها كبيرة لان الزعيم او العالمي لن يستطيع الظهور فيها بالشكل المعروف عنه عندما يكون في اوج قمته وعطاؤه واداؤه الرفيع فكم كنت اتمنى ان يؤدي المريخ هذه المباراة وهو في قمة العطاء واللياقة الذهنية والبدنية عندها كان يمكننا ان نتحدث عن اداء فني يستطيع من خلاله اللاعبون ان يقدموا كرة قدم حقيقية امام البايرن الالماني .
ولكن للاسف فترة الاعدداد القصيرة لن تمكن لاعبوا المريخ اخراج كل مهاراتهم الحقيقية في هذه المباراة لذا اعتقد بان التركيز الاعلامي يجب ان ينصب على المكاسب التجارية والثقافية والسياسية وتدعيم الناحية الاعلامية والاعلانية عن نادي المريخ وانتشاره عالمياً في مباراة سيسجلها التاريخ وتدون في دفاتره لذا اتمنى من كل قلبي ان يكون اللاعبون على قدر التحدي وان يظهروا بالمظهر المشرف امام بطل العالم عن طريق قوة الدفع الذاتية والشخصية التي تتحرك فيهم وان يعملوا بجد واجتهاد في هذه الايام القلائل لاكتساب اكبر قدر من اللياقة البدنية والذهنية حتى يتمكنوا من الصمود امام البايرن الالماني وسلاحهم هو الحماس والغيرة والظهور بمظهر مشرف وبراق يعطي انطباع للعالم اجمع عن كرة القدم السودانية في ذلك اليوم .
وسيكون لنا عودة باذن الله للحديث عن هذا اللقاء في وقته 

شكرا الرائع ابو البنات على فتح البوست الجميل 
*

----------


## الجامرابي

*شكرا أبو البنات و أنت أهل لهذا البوست
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلم الحبيب ابو البنات على التقديم الرائع
وبالتوفيق لمريخ السعد في حله وترحاله

*

----------


## ezzeo

*بالتوفيق يا ابو البنات وتجدنا شوقا ودعما وتمنى .... لك كل التحايا يا حبيب 
*

----------


## 阊砦侨 哂崆骓

*
*

----------


## 嫦 轻绒谏

*阊砦侨  轻湘蜕 邈 沁搜 轻淝 于窍
媲後 渫 蓓 枣 崆 礞蛰 嵫捻 轻亿磴
                        	*

----------


## 侨 轻蠕鞘

*轻试唔嵘 轻闶孓谏 後闳茄巧

*

----------


## 侨 轻蠕鞘

*
*

----------


## 侨 轻蠕鞘

*试磉嵘 轻妊 轻闶孓谏

*

----------


## 阊砦侨 哂崆骓

*
*

----------


## 阊砦侨 哂崆骓

*
*

----------


## 侨 轻蠕鞘

*
*

----------


## è°Œ è½»و²…éک¢ هگ¾ç£”

*





 è½»éکچèŒ„ه‘± è½»è°œçٹ´ ه‘¤ن»پ ه­؛و€¯هژ£ ه«¦ è½»ç»’è°ڈ
					

éکٹç ¦ن¾¨  è½»و¹کèœ• é‚ˆ و²پوگœ è½»و·‌ ن؛ژçھچ
هھ²ه¾Œ و¸« è““ و‍£ ه´† ç¤‍è›° هµ«وچ» è½»ن؛؟ç£´



é—± و€¯è°™ه’© éکٹç ¦ن¾¨ è½»و¹کèœ• è’ژوکں ç¤‍ وک¯ç§§é›¾ ه­‘é¢œ وژژ ه¨© é‡ٹç؛¤ è’ژو¼¤é­„ ه¾‡ ه„’وکں è½»ç¤‍ هھ²و¶« é‡ٹو‰‹و»ڈ éکٹç ¦و·‌ è½»è°«ç£´ è““ ن؛«èŒ„ه’© è½»è°‡éکٹ ه­‘ é—³èŒ„ه·§ و²… è½»é™§èŒ„ è½»è°‡ه¾™ éک™ è“‰ è½»è°‡ه¾™ è““ ه“گ è½»ه°´
*

----------


## éکٹç ¦ن¾¨ ه“‚ه´†éھ“

*
*

----------


## عثمان الحاج

*في داعي يا شباب تمشو تبحتو البوست من جووووووه وتجيبوهو بعد ما قلنا عليهو دا ما البوست بتاع المباراة للأخ أبومنذر...وبعد ما أخونا أبو البنات فتح البوست بعد داك والناس كلها كانت متفائلة بأنو المريخ يحقق نتيجة كويسة لانو اخونا ابو البنات فال خير في المواقف دي...
..........
ما في مشكلة المهم نحن قدر التحدي وبي حساباتنا نحن المريخ غالب غالب بإذن الله.
غالب دي ما للنتيجة لكن لشرف اللعب مع عملاق مثل البافاري..
وكان بقي للنتيجة الحمد لله أبو البنات قاااااااعد..
ليكم الود
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## ابومنزر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نهر النيل
					

في داعي يا شباب تمشو تبحتو البوست من جووووووه وتجيبوهو بعد ما قلنا عليهو دا ما البوست بتاع المباراة للأخ أبومنذر...وبعد ما أخونا أبو البنات فتح البوست بعد داك والناس كلها كانت متفائلة بأنو المريخ يحقق نتيجة كويسة لانو اخونا ابو البنات فال خير في المواقف دي...
..........
ما في مشكلة المهم نحن قدر التحدي وبي حساباتنا نحن المريخ غالب غالب بإذن الله.
غالب دي ما للنتيجة لكن لشرف اللعب مع عملاق مثل البافاري..
وكان بقي للنتيجة الحمد لله أبو البنات قاااااااعد..
ليكم الود



ههههههههههههههههههههه والله مانى رادى ههههههههه
                        	*

----------


## ابو البنات

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نهر النيل
					

في داعي يا شباب تمشو تبحتو البوست من جووووووه وتجيبوهو بعد ما قلنا عليهو دا ما البوست بتاع المباراة للأخ أبومنذر...وبعد ما أخونا أبو البنات فتح البوست بعد داك والناس كلها كانت متفائلة بأنو المريخ يحقق نتيجة كويسة لانو اخونا ابو البنات فال خير في المواقف دي...
..........
ما في مشكلة المهم نحن قدر التحدي وبي حساباتنا نحن المريخ غالب غالب بإذن الله.
غالب دي ما للنتيجة لكن لشرف اللعب مع عملاق مثل البافاري..
وكان بقي للنتيجة الحمد لله أبو البنات قاااااااعد..
ليكم الود



رد على الزول ده يا كسلاوي
                        	*

----------


## زول هناك

*حبيبنا نهر النيل
مباراة تاريخية كان من حقك تطالب برفع بوست المباراة
اها جاتك مباركة من الجميع وانه لفخر لك ولكل سوداني في مباراة للمريخ العالمي 
مبروك عليك وعلي الصفوة هذه المباراة وان شاء الله فال حسن للمريخ تسلم
                        	*

----------


## عثمان الحاج

*يا أبو منذر بتضحك شمتان فينا عارفك
يكفينا فخرا تصدينا للبوست التأريخي انا وابو البنات 
وح نتقاسم الشرف الكبير وبرضو شرف النتيجة بعد ما انت كبيت الزوغة..
هههههه
*

----------


## عثمان الحاج

*العزيز زول هناك
فعلا المباراة تاريخية ولينا الشرف في رفع البوست الخاص بالمباراة
وزي ما انت عارف ما بالسهولة فريق زي البافاري يوافق يلعب مع أي فريق من كل افريقيا..
دا بي امانة يا شباب يدل علي أن فريق المريخ يمتلك من مؤهلات اقناع أفضل الفرق العالمية ما يجعلنا نفخر به ..
والشرف دا أكيد ما جا عفوا بل وراهو خبرات ومهنية في التعامل مع المواقف الكبري
تحياتي
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*نتمنى ان نبتعد على المناكفات وان يكون اتجاهنا الى الزعيم ولا يهمنا من فتح البوست .. نتمنى التوفيق للإحمر الوهاج وان يؤدي مباراه رائعه مع تحياتي ومودتي 
*

----------


## عثمان الحاج

*العزيز محمد النادر
نحن بنهزر ياخ وما في اي مشكلة في فتح البوست,ولا في مناكفات 
كل الموضوع فرفشة في فرفشة
وحب المريخ يجمعنا كلنا,,
تحياتي
*

----------


## عثمان الحاج

*سمعنا يا شباب إنو ضفر ما سافر مع البعثة
الحاصل شنو العندو المعلومة يفيدنا
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*ههههههههههه لا اكان كده مااااافي مشكله يــــــــ حبيب 


هسمه 

داير اعمل ليكم فيها كبير تهي تهي تهي 
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نهر النيل
					

سمعنا يا شباب إنو ضفر ما سافر مع البعثة
الحاصل شنو العندو المعلومة يفيدنا




التاشيرة تحرم ضفر من السفر الى الدوحة 

 تخلف نجم المريخ احمد عبد الله ضفر عن السفر مع المريخ امس الى الدوحة و يتوقع مغادرته اليوم او غدا و ذلك بعدم حصول على التاشيرة و يجدر ذكره بان جميع اللاعبين قد سافروا مع البعثة عدا اللاعب ضفر
*

----------


## سانتو

*مكللين بالنجاح انشالله
*

----------


## عثمان الحاج

*أفريقيا في انتظار الحدث الكبير
*

----------


## عثمان الحاج

*بعض الذين لم يتخيلوا أن تصبح مباراة فريق المريخ والبافاري حقيقة وواقع أصبحوا يطلقون الأكاذيب والأقاويل بثا لسمومهم وأحقادههم,متناسين بأنهم لن يغيروا من حقيقة الأمر شيئا,بعض ضعاف النفوس يتحدثون اليوم بأن فريق المريخ دفع للشركة المنظمة للمباراة مبلغ 12 مليار جنيه.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## عثمان الحاج

*قناة الشروق خاطبت الجهات المعنية بما فيها المريخ.. 
المريخ وجد العرض المناسب وتم القبول للقناة بالنقل 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## عثمان الحاج

*عضو البرلمان دفع الله حسب الرسول أصدر فتوي جديدة قال فيها أن تبادل القمصان بين لاعبي فريقي البايرن والمريخ حرام..
يا جماعة قصة الزول ده شنو؟؟
                        	*

----------


## SHAKIRATEYA

*رأى انا التشكيله المثاليه تتكون من [[ اكرم ــ حارسة المرمى ــ الدفاع ــ غاندى ــ باسكال ـــ مالك ــ بله الوسط ــ هيثم ــ باسيرو ــ علاء الدين شيملس الهجوم ــ أوليفيه ــ تراورى ]] وبالتوفيق والسداد لكل من يرتدى شعار الزعيم ولكل من يشارك فهم أهل لذلك وكل اللاعبين عندنا واحد ولكن ياتى مقياس التفضيل بمقدار العطاء والجهد والمثابرة
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الزي الذي سيرتديه المريخ خلال المباراة التاريخية

 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تشكيلة المريخ المتوقعة  في مباراة الغد :


اكرم الهادي في حراسة المرمى

امير كمال ومالك اسحاق في خط الدفاع .

بلة جابر وغاندي على الاطراف الدفاعية 

باسكال وباسيرو في خط المحور .

هيثم مصطفى ورمضان عجب في خط الوسط .

وفي المقدمة الهجومية تراوري واوليفيه  . 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*اها المتورطين منو ومنو ...

الله يدينا الفي مرادنا ...
                        	*

----------


## زول هناك

*اللهم انصر الزعيم علي الحساد يقدم مردود طيب يشرف السودان 
في مباراة ودية عالمية تسكت الحاقدين ويكسب المريخ الفوائد الكبري
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## عثمان الحاج

*أحسن ما في الموضوع إنو التبديلات ح تكون لاتنين من اللاعبين
وده بالضرورة بخلي المباراة جميلة وممتعة.
                        	*

----------


## عثمان الحاج

*بعدين دا كلام مدرب البافاري في المؤتمر الصحفي للمباراة قال عشان تكون الفايدة كبيرة للفريقين
                        	*

----------


## عثمان الحاج

*يعني التبديلات تتم بين الشوطين
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*حكم مباراة المريخ وبارين ميونيخ



تقرر ان يديري مباراة المريخ وبايرن ميونيخ  اطاقم تحكيم قطرى بقيادة سعود العذبه ويساعده جمعه بورشيد وفهد الشمرى وعبد الرحمن المري حكما رابعا .

كلّف الاتحاد القطري لكرة القدم طاقم تحكيم قطري لادارة مباراة المريخ وبايرن ميونخ الودية المقامة مساء اليوم على ملعب السد وضم طاقم التحكيم كل من عبد الرحمن ابراهيم الجاسم حكم ساحة وطالب سالم المري وسعود أحمد مساعدين وكان هذا الطاقم أدار مباراة ريال مدريد الأسباني وباريس سان جيرمان الفرنسي في قطر الخميس الماضي .


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تشكيلة المريخ لمباراة بايرن ميونيخ : -

اكرم الهادي حراسة المرمى
في الدفاع غاندي - على جعفر - امير كمال - بله جابر
في الوسط 
باسكال - باسيرو في المحور
راجي - هيثم مصطفى - رمضان عجب
في الهجوم
تراوري
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*بداية الاستديو التحليلى بقناة الشروق
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*فترة الاحماء للفريقين ...... المريخ والبايرن ..... حاجة تمام
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*كباتن : زيكو واحمد عباس فى الاستديو التحليلى
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*معتصم محمود ضابط الاستديو التحليلى
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*اللهم انصر المريخ
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*10 د والبايرن فى ملعب المريخ ولاعبى المريخ يدخلون جو المباراة رويدا رويدا
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*اكرم الهادي ينقذ مرماه من هدف محقق
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*اكرم ينقذ المريخ من الهدف الاول
                        	*

----------


## شرقاوي

*اللهم انصر المريخ في هذه المبارة يارب
*

----------


## ابو دعاء

*والله يا جماعة مافى مقارنة كلو كلو
*

----------


## ابو دعاء

*أكرم قابض الهواء فى كرة خطرة
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*20 د والنتيجة بدون اهداف
                        	*

----------


## ابو دعاء

*الله يسترنا الليلة
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*طاقم التحكيم القطرى وكعادة العالم الثالث وعقدة الخواجات
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*اللهم انصر المريخ ... اللهم انصر المريخ ... اللهم انصر المريخ 
*

----------


## ابو دعاء

*لاعبهم متقدم وما فى اوف صايد وتقدمنا كلو اوف صايد
*

----------


## ابو دعاء

*والله الخوف ظاهر على لعبية المريخ، لو خلو الخوف ده بكون أحسن
*

----------


## ابو دعاء

*أكرم خروج خاطئ
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*اكرم وخروج خاطئ وللمرة الثانية
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*رمضان عجب ينقذ هدف مؤكد
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

* اللهم انصر المريخ ... اللهم انصر المريخ ... اللهم انصر المريخ  
*

----------


## ابو دعاء

*والله غاندى ده ماسورة عديل مرتبك ، افضل منو بلة جابر، كدة ركزوا فى الطرف الأيمن للألمان
*

----------


## شرقاوي

*اللهم انصر المريخ يارب 
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*في الدقيقة 35 يوليان قرين يحرز الهدف الأول للبايرن
*

----------


## ابو دعاء

*كرة ضعيفة وأكرم يتفرج
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*جوليان يفتتح النتيجة ق 34

*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*جوليان قريين والهدف الاول للبايرن فى الدقيقة 35
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مامشكلة الثبات هو الاهم

*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*بلة جابر يبعد كرة خطيرة
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*ركنية للبايرن الله يستر
                        	*

----------


## ابو دعاء

*الله يجيب الثبات يا كسلاوى اللاعبين راجفين خالص
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*لاحظ القون اتى من جهة بلة جابر

*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*نعم التماسك هو المهم
                        	*

----------


## ابو دعاء

*غاندى ثغرة كبيرة كبيرة
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*40 د وهدف للبايرن
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*باقي أقل من خمسة دقائق علي نهاية الشوط الأول
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*اكرم الهادي يبدع في الإمساك بالكرة
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اكرم شكلو ناوي يمشي البايرن

*

----------


## ابو دعاء

*ياســــــــــــــلام يا أكرم
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*اكرم ولقطة تلفزيونية
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*علي جعفر ده قبل كده احترف بره وللا شنو لاعب بثقة كده

*

----------


## ابو دعاء

*ثغرات واضحة فى الإرتكاز ... باسكال غائب تماماً
*

----------


## محي الدين طه أحمد

*يا شباب لو تكرمتوا رابط للمباراة 
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*اكرم الهادي يستبسل في حماية مرماه
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*انتهاء الشوط الاول بتقدم البايرن بهدف جوليان

*

----------


## ابو دعاء

*غــــــــــــــــــاندى برضو فى آخر دقيقة
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*نهاية الشوط الاول بتفوق البايرن بهدف
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محي الدين طه أحمد
					

يا شباب لو تكرمتوا رابط للمباراة 






او عبر الموقع



http://www.kooorasudania.webspace.vi...ia.com/43.html
منقول 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*او


http://shoof.alkass.net/shoof/live/live_4.php
*

----------


## ابو دعاء

*أظن لو بدأ المريخ بأوليفيه كان ممكن يكون أفضل من تراورى البعيد من المباريات لموسم كامل
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*المريخ ادى شوط اول قوي مقارنة بفترة الاعداد التي لا تتجاوز الإسبوع
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*اوليفيه الله عليه مطلوب حضوره في الشوط الثاني
*

----------


## ابو دعاء

*باسيرو ظهر بصورة جيدة فى هذا الشوط
*

----------


## osa sinnar

*فوق فوق مريخنا فوق 
الجماعه ما شاء الله ثابتين حتى اﻵن 
وربنا يستر من الشوط الثاني
                        	*

----------


## ابو دعاء

*والله بنخاف خاصة إذا إجتمع (الصقط + أكرم) ودرجة الحرارة 10 درجات
*

----------


## على الصغير

*المريخ قدم مباراة رفيعة المستوى في الشوط الاول
قدم المريخ في الحصة الاولي مباراة رفيعةالمستوى و استطاع ان يصمد امام هجوم بايرن ميونخ الضاري و قاد هجميتن لم يكتب لهما النجاح عبر اللاعب تراوري و رمضان عجب لينتهي الشوط الاول بهدف للفريق الالماني 


*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 20 (6 من الأعضاء و 14 زائر)

عبد المنعم خليفة,ابو دعاء,احمد الحلفاوى,diaamahi,شرقاوي,علي سنجة
*

----------


## على الصغير

*باسيرو يقدم اوراق اعتماده 
قدم اللاعب باسيرو مستوى مميز في الشوط الاول وكان واحدا من نجومه بكل امتياز بعد ان شكلترسانة دفاعية امام دفاع المريخ حيث قطع اللاعب معظم الكرات الالمانية علي مرمي المريخ .

*

----------


## Abu - Khalid

*اتمني ان تختفي التعليقات بانو اللاعب فلان ماسورة واللاعب فلان مانافع وواللاعب علان ثغرة لانو دا ماحايغير شيء وهي مهمة المدرب داخل الملعب وهي قد تؤثر علي اللاعبين نفسياً عند قرأءتهم لها في وقت فراغهم بالمعسكر وخصوصاعندما تاتي هذه التعليقات في المواقع المريخية فارجوكم خفوا عليهم شوية .
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*نتمنى أن نرى في الشوط الثاني وسط المريخ مترابط وهجوم اكثر فعالية
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Abu - Khalid
					

اتمني ان تختفي التعليقات بانو اللاعب فلان ماسورة واللاعب فلان مانافع وواللاعب علان ثغرة لانو دا ماحايغير شيء وهي مهمة المدرب داخل الملعب وهي قد تؤثر علي اللاعبين نفسياً عند قرأءتهم لها في وقت فراغهم بالمعسكر وخصوصاعندما تاتي هذه التعليقات في المواقع المريخية فارجوكم خفوا عليهم شوية .



22222222222222222222222222222222222
*

----------


## ابو دعاء

*كان بحق أفضل من باسكال الغائب تماماً عن أجواء المباراة
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد المنعم خليفة
					

الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 20 (6 من الأعضاء و 14 زائر)

عبد المنعم خليفة,ابو دعاء,احمد الحلفاوى,diaamahi,شرقاوي,علي سنجة 





و أنا موجود 
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*أعتقد البايرن ينزل بالفريق الثاني كاملاً تقريباً بمعنى انه قام بتغيير معظم اللاعبين
*

----------


## ابو دعاء

*الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 32 (13 من الأعضاء و 19 زائر)

ابو دعاء, Abu - Khalid, محي الدين طه أحمد, مريخابي كسلاوي, الحوشابي, ابراهيم تاج الدين, ابواخلاص, احمد الحلفاوى, diaamahi, merrikh123, sharif74, على الصغير, عبد المنعم خليفة
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الحوشابي
					

و أنا موجود 



انت الخير والبركة حبيبنا الحوشابي
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*ربنا يحفظك يا اكرم ويغطيك من العين فإنه يومك
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*هدف ثاني للبافاري لا يسأل عنه اكرم الهادي
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*هدف ثاني عن طريق بيتزارو ق 52

*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*الهدف الثانى للبايرن فى الدقيقة 50
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*ومرة اخرى اكرم يستبسل وينقذ مرماه
*

----------


## ابو دعاء

*بطل يا أكرم  ينقذ هدف محقق
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*التغييرات اضرت بالمريخ

*

----------


## ابو دعاء

*والتغيير ما زال مستمراً
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*صراحة ثقة لاعبي المريخ في تمرير الكرة شئ يبهر ويفرح

*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*لم نطمع في هزيمة البايرن على الإطلاق ولكننا نأمل في لعب مشرف وهذا ما نحققه حتى الآن
*

----------


## زول هناك

*المباراة تكشف لنا المراكز  ونكرر دوما الطرف الايمن علة
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*ربنا يقويكم يا اسود المريخ الله معاكم يا اشاوس
*

----------


## ابو دعاء

*سعيد ده نزل متين يا ود الخلا
*

----------


## زول هناك

*حتي الان المريخ جيد مع فارق الواضح المباراة تحقق المطلوب اللعب مع الكبار
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## زول هناك

*سعيد الكابتن يا ود الخلا
                        	*

----------


## زول هناك

*لقطة معبرة يا كسلاوي 
*

----------


## ابو دعاء

*أوليفيه أضاع فرصة على المريخ 
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*71 د وهدفين للبايرن
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*ركن لعيبة المريخ للدفاع واعتقد اللياقة لها كبير الأثر
*

----------


## زول هناك

*الزومة حكومة ممتاز
                        	*

----------


## زول هناك

*عنكبة الان يدخل
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*عنكبة يحل محل رمضان عجب
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عنكبه جا
*

----------


## زول هناك

*عنكبة بديل رمضان عجب كروجر ينظر للمبارة بنظرة اخري
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*غايتو الشوط التاني ده شتاره شديدة من لعيبتنا
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*والله يا امير غايته حالتك يحنن
                        	*

----------


## ابو دعاء

*أكرم تعب خلاص
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*زغبير بديل لاكرم

*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*يدخل ايهاب زوغبير بديلاً لأكرم الهادي 
الله يستر
*

----------


## ابو دعاء

*أمير كمال غلب حارس مازمبى
*

----------


## زول هناك

*جميل تغير شامل للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*خروج اكرم مصابا
                        	*

----------


## زول هناك

*عنكبة ياااااااااااا محاولة
                        	*

----------


## زول هناك

*ياااااااااااااااااااا عنكبة
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*وقذيفة من عنكبة تعلو العارضة بقليل
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*معقولة ياعنكبه ؟؟

*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*عنكبة كاد ان يدخل التاريخ
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*5 د ونهاية المباراة
                        	*

----------


## osa sinnar

*عنكبه محاوله مابطاله
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الاثيوبي مالو نايم في الخط كده

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الزومة يعملها ويعفص الالماني
عفاص دولي يازومه

*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*يا موسى بلاش الحركات ده مع الضيوف
                        	*

----------


## زول هناك

*زغبير  زغبير
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*زوغبير ينقذ هدف من انفراد
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*زغبير يافدائي
                        	*

----------


## زول هناك

*انفراد تام يتدخل البطل زغبير
                        	*

----------


## زول هناك

*عايزين هدف يا عنكبة
                        	*

----------


## زول هناك

*دقيقتين بدل زمن
                        	*

----------


## زول هناك

*جمهور المريخ سعيد جدا
                        	*

----------


## زول هناك

*علم السودان وفوق فوق مريخنا فوق هتاف عالي جدا
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*جمهور عظيم

فوق فوق مريخنا فوق

*

----------


## زول هناك

*لماذا الشجيع الان فقط 
*

----------


## زول هناك

*نهاية المباراة
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الله اكبر يامرييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييخ

*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*ونهاية مشرفة لمباراة عالمية من مريخنا العالمي
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*نهاية مباراة الكبار ..... كبير كبير كبير يا زعيم
                        	*

----------


## زول هناك

*فاز البافاري وكسب المريخ الظهور العالمي
                        	*

----------


## ابو دعاء

*والله عنكبة أضاع هدف محقق
*

----------


## ابراهيم تاج الدين

*مريخ مريخ  مريخ 
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*فوق فوق مريخنا فوق ... فوق فوق مريخنا فوق ... فوق فوق مريخنا فوق ... فوق فوق مريخنا فوق ... فوق فوق مريخنا فوق

*

----------


## ezzeo

*فوق فوق مريخنا فوق ... فوق فوق مريخنا فوق ... فوق فوق مريخنا فوق ... فوق فوق مريخنا فوق ... فوق فوق مريخنا فوق>>>............. يا منعممممممممممممممممممم
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## ezzeo

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد المنعم خليفة
					

فوق فوق مريخنا فوق ... فوق فوق مريخنا فوق ... فوق فوق مريخنا فوق ... فوق فوق مريخنا فوق ... فوق فوق مريخنا فوق




يييييييييييييييي يييييييييي ييييييييييي   ... يا منعمممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممم
*

----------


## ابو دعاء

*والله الحقيقة الكورة فى الشوط التانى سخنت والمريخ لعب أفضل من الشوط الأول وزالت الرهبة وهاجم وموسى الزومة لعب بصورة جيدة
*

----------


## شرقاوي

*شكر مجلس المريخ
شكر كروجر
شكر لاعبي المريخ
شكرا جمهور العالمي
فخري بمريخ العالمي
*

----------


## على الصغير

*


*

----------


## ezzeo

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

جمهور عظيم







فوق فوق مريخنا فوق




عظمة و عظمة وعظمة يا صفوة الصفوة 
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*كل من كانوا يتطاولون على المريخ ويتهكمون على المريخ ويتوقعون نتيجة تاريخية لقد القمهم لعيبة المريخ حجراً
*

----------


## زول هناك

*ناس البارين ديل ما بعرفوا حاجة اسمها ودية بالله ضغط زي الضغط 
ابطال يا زعيم الكرة السوداني العالمي
                        	*

----------


## ابو دعاء

*أول فريق سودانى عبر التاريخ يلعب مع بطل أوروبا وبطل العالم ، تقولو لى سانتوس البرازيلى
*

----------


## شرقاوي

*


*

----------


## ezzeo

*العالمى العالمى العامى العالمى العالمى العالمى العالمى العالمى العالمى العالمى العالمى العالمى العامى العالمى العالمى العالمى العالمى العالمى العالمى العالمى العالمى العالمى العامى العالمى العالمى العالمى العالمى العالمى العالمى العالمى العالمى العالمى العامى العالمى العالمى العالمى العالمى العالمى الالعالمى العالمى العامى العالمى العالمى العالمى العالمى العالمى العالمى العالمى عالمى العالمى العالمى العالمى العامى العالمى العالمى العالمى العالمى العالمى العالمى العالمى العالعالمى العالمى العامى العالمى العالمى العالمى العالمى العالمى العالمى العالمى المى العالمى العامى العالمى العالمى العالمى العالمى العالمى العالمى العالمى العالمى العالمى العامى الالعالمى العالمى العامى العالمى العالمى العالمى العالمى العالمى العالمى العالمى عالمى العالمى العالمى العالمى العالمى العالمى العالمى العالمى العالمى العامى العالمى العالمى العالمى العالمى العالمى العالمى العالمى العالمى العالمى العامى العالمى العالمى العالمى العالمى العالمى العالمى العالمى العالمى العالمى العامى العالمى العالمى العالمى العالمى العالمى العالمى العالمى العالمى العالمى العامى العالمى العالمى العالمى العالمى العالمى العالمى العالمى العالمى العالمى العامى العالمى العالمى العالمى العالمى العالمى العالمى العالمى العالمى العالمى العامى العالمى العالمى العالمى العالمى العالمى العالمى العالمى 
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*المكسب الكبير الثقة التي اكتسبها الحارس اكرم وكذلك المكسب في ظهور عنكبة كمهاجم مزعج استطاع ان يزعزع دفاع البايرن ميونخ والمكسب الأكبر المستوى الذي ظهر به الفريق ككل بإنضباط يسر النفس
*

----------


## زول هناك

*العالمى العالمى العامى العالمى العالمى العالمى العالمى العالمى العالمى العالمى العالمى العالمى العامى العالمى العالمى العالمى العالمى العالمى العالمى العالمى العالمى العالمى العامى العالمى العالمى العالمى العالمى العالمى العالمى العالمى العالمى العالمى العامى العالمى العالمى العالمى العالمى العالمى الالعالمى العالمى العامى العالمى العالمى العالمى العالمى العالمى العالمى العالمى عالمى العالمى العالمى العالمى العامى العالمى العالمى العالمى العالمى العالمى العالمى العالمى العالعالمى العالمى العامى العالمى العالمى العالمى العالمى العالمى العالمى العالمى المى العالمى العامى العالمى العالمى العالمى العالمى العالمى العالمى العالمى العالمى العالمى العامى الالعالمى العالمى العامى العالمى العالمى العالمى العالمى العالمى العالمى العالمى عالمى العالمى العالمى العالمى العالمى العالمى العالمى العالمى العالمى العامى العالمى العالمى العالمى العالمى العالمى العالمى العالمى العالمى العالمى العامى العالمى العالمى العالمى العالمى العالمى العالمى العالمى العالمى العالمى العامى العالمى العالمى العالمى العالمى العالمى العالمى العالمى العالمى العالمى العامى العالمى العالمى العالمى العالمى العالمى العالمى العالمى العالمى العالمى العامى العالمى العالمى العالمى العالمى العالمى العالمى العالمى العالمى العالمى العامى العالمى العالمى العالمى العالمى العالمى العالمى العالمى
*

----------


## ابو دعاء

*الحقيقة لله بقاء هيثم مصطفى فى الملعب كان بكون أفضل لأنو شميلس ده ما جاهز  وكان سيشكل إضافة كبيرة فى وجود أوليفيه ويزيد الجماعة غيظاً
*

----------


## محمد كمال عمران

*مشاء الله علي نجومنا والله م قصرو تب 
وتحه لي اكرم وامير وعليجعفر
                        	*

----------


## زول هناك

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد المنعم خليفة
					

المكسب الكبير الثقة التي اكتسبها الحارس اكرم وكذلك المكسب في ظهور عنكبة كمهاجم مزعج استطاع ان يزعزع دفاع البايرن ميونخ والمكسب الأكبر المستوى الذي ظهر به الفريق ككل بإنضباط يسر النفس





    نحرك السكون والنوم العميق في كرة القدم السودانية 
    الطريق الي العالمية يبدأ عبر الزعيم العالمي
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*لأعضاء الذين يتصفحون الآن هذا القسم 108 عضو يتواجد الآن في المنتدى. (الأعضاء 30 والزوار 78)

عبد المنعم خليفة,Abu - Khalid,abufulla,ahmedon,محمد كمال عمران,محمد عثمان شمو,مريخابي كسلاوي+,الأبيض ضميرك,الجامرابي,الشمشار,ابراهيم تاج الدين,ابراهيم عطية بابكر,ابو دعاء,ابواسراء,احمد محمد عوض,احمد الحلفاوى,ارخبيل,ezzeo+,حسن ابوالكل,حسن بدري,Mohamed Mirghani,صديق,omer shams,شرقاوي,زول هناك,على الصغير,علي ابراهيم الجنيد,عادل حسبو,عبدالله صديق,قدورة
*

----------


## ابو دعاء

*الأستاذ حسين خوجلى يترك السياسة الآن فى برنامجه ويتحدث عن المريخ
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*ان شاء الله دايماً مجتمعين وسعداء يا صفوة
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*قناة امدرمان و برنامج حسين خوجلى ..... تم تأخير البرنامج مع حسين خوجلى حتى نهاية مباراة الزعيم لانشغال كادر البرنامج بمباراة المريخ
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر
بالطول والعرض مريخنا يهز الأرض
هتفت جماهيرنا
قوق فوق مريخنا فوق
فوق فوق سودانا فوق
مرحب بالمريخ العالمى
فرحتونا وسريتو بالنا !!
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  وووك يا صفوة بالعالمي
 عالمي عالمي عالمي عالمي عالمي عالمي عالمي  عالمي عالمي  عالمي عالمي عالمي عالمي  عالمي عالمي  عالمي عالمي عالمي  عالمي عالمي عالمي  عالمي عالمي عالمي عالمي عالمي  عالمي عالمي عالمي عالمي عالمي  عالمي عالمي عالمي عالمي عالمي  عالمي عالمي عالمي  عالمي عالمي عالمي عالمي  عالمي عالمي  عالمي عالمي  عالمي  عالمي عالمي عالمي  عالمي عالمي عالمي  عالمي عالمي عالمي عالمي
                        	*

----------


## عثمان الحاج

*مريخ عالمي بحق وحقيقة
                        	*

----------


## عثمان الحاج

*اكثر ما يشرف هتاف الجماهير
                        	*

----------


## عثمان الحاج

*فريق يشرف
                        	*

----------


## عثمان الحاج

*مبروووووووووووووووووك للصفوة
                        	*

----------


## Ameer Mak

*عشت يا مريخ موفور القيم  ناهض العزة خفاق العلم

*

----------

